# Peppermint EO acceleratiion problem in CP



## goldflds (Mar 13, 2017)

Each time I've used Peppermint essential oil it has accelerated and I've read similar elsewhere. Anyone else had a problem with it and if so is it  better to use Spearmint instead? TIA


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 13, 2017)

I use the Japanese peppermint essential from NDA and it soaps beautifully with no acceleration or discoloration and it sticks well.


----------



## goldflds (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you- I'll look out for it!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never had trouble with it, I wonder if you're getting pure EO


----------



## dibbles (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never had a problem with peppermint either, and have gotten it from a few different places. I blend it with other EOs though, so my usage rate may be lower than yours.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 13, 2017)

Ditto what dibbles said. What's the source? Is it from China? or India?


----------



## goldflds (Mar 14, 2017)

The bottle doesn't indicate the source however it's from a reputable company that specializes in essential oils so maybe there are other as yet unknown factors at work! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 14, 2017)

goldflds said:


> The bottle doesn't indicate the source however it's from a reputable company that specializes in essential oils so maybe there are other as yet unknown factors at work! Thanks for your input!



Details are important. What's the name of the company? By you at least telling us that, you might save another person's wallet.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 14, 2017)

goldflds said:


> The bottle doesn't indicate the source however it's from a reputable company that specializes in essential oils so maybe there are other as yet unknown factors at work! Thanks for your input!


 
If it's a reputable source it would list where it's from/what kind etc.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 14, 2017)

Not always - just check all of mine (some bought retail and some wholesale) and not one of them states the country of origin.

May be available om the MSDS but I havent checked that!


----------



## Kelley (Mar 14, 2017)

I use peppermint in quite a few soaps. I have never had a problem at all. In fact, I use it in a peppermint and charcoal Galaxy soap which needs a long time to work with and it stays lovely and fluid. I buy my oils from a soap company in the UK if that's any help.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2017)

Here are some examples of how some Suppliers provide info about Essential Oils.

BRAMBLE BERRY (WA state) provides the basic info:

https://www.brambleberry.com/Peppermint-Essential-Oil-1st-Distill-P3828.aspx


> PEPPERMINT ESSENTIAL OIL (1st distillation): This is an herbaceous, sweet smelling peppermint. It is less brisk smelling than the 2nd distillation and contains slightly less menthol. Warning: Causes a cooling effect in melt and pour, and lotions should not be used on mucous membranes or sensitive areas.
> 
> Distillation Method: Steam Distillation
> Country of Origin: Yakima, WA USA
> ...


I use CAMDEN GREY (Florida) for their excellent descriptions of EOs. Basic info is right up front. I don’t use them any more tho, due to shipping costs, FL to CO.

http://www.camdengrey.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=cf6162bc11cefb51a925c2994ee6aeaf&Screen=SRCH


SUN PURE BOTANICALS (New Mexico) on Ebay is my go-to source for EOs. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peppermint-Essential-Oil-Pure-4-oz-Uncut-Amber-Glass-Bottle-/192124407263

They offer lotsa good information on each EO they sell but you have to scroll down a good bit to get to it. Good customer service. Quick shipping (adjusted to the lowest possible cost). Frequent sales. 

What I like best is I can buy small quantities of the 6 Essential Oils for my Arthritis/Fibro lotion in 1-2 oz sizes (to offset the cost of 1 oz German Chamomile at $28!) to make 13 oz. of the blend. I just open the box, dump the EOs in an amber glass bottle, and I’m good to go. No need to measure -- huge convenience / time saver!  I’m sucha lazy daisy. LOL



> Peppermint Essential Oil Pure 4 oz Uncut Amber Glass Bottle
> 
> Product: 100% pure uncut peppermint essential oil
> Latin Name:  Mentha Arvensis
> ...


----------



## goldflds (Mar 14, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Details are important. What's the name of the company? By you at least telling us that, you might save another person's wallet.


This bottle was from SEOC (Sydney Essential Oil Co) It lists it as Mentha Piperita. !00% pure essential oil. They have three sources: India, Australia & USA. I think I would have bought the cheapest one (sigh) however it should still have been okay- maybe it was a blend after all! I will have to try another company and compare. Thanks to all replies,


----------



## Arimara (Mar 14, 2017)

I admit, I'm totally not familiar with that company. I'm in the USA, after all. I'm sure some of the others will chime in on that. I know that Indian peppermint oil should have been fine. I've used that with little trouble (I got some on my hands).


----------

